# Uogb



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't decide if that was really cool or really funny. I guess both.


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh...my...gosh...that is bloody brilliant.

I WANT one of those acoustic basses!!


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2012)

That was way cool!


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2012)

somehow a guy in a Tux with a Ukelele singing about 'born to be wild' ........


:lfao:


----------

